# Any strategy/tips for easier 4bld center memo?



## KAINOS (Feb 26, 2017)

3bld has been one of my favorite events since I learned how to do it back in last June, and now I'm trying to learn 4bld . I've become pretty confident with the algs, but the problem is my memo - especially centers. You know, unlike other pieces, center pieces are solved once they are on the right faces regardless of their position. And that's why the problem rises: Whenever I try to memorize center pieces, I always get confused whether a position was used in the 'chain.' (you would know what it means)
Any tips for the situation?


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 26, 2017)

I always start with the upper left center piece of each face (imagining that I'm facing it directly) and memorize centers clockwise. This way I can keep a finger on the most recent center piece I've memorized on each face and know right away that I've already covered all of the ones before it. The only place this becomes tricky is breaking into a new cycle, and in that situation I just keep a finger on the first piece of the new cycle to remind myself to go back to it eventually.


----------



## Jacck (Feb 26, 2017)

I think that most non-god-cubers do it like that.
Maybe two additional ideas:
For me, it is (physically) difficult to cover the upper-face (white) too, so I try to remember the last one without putting a finger on it.
And I "avoid" the white center-pieces on other faces first, that means, I jump to next non-white piece on a face. I see 2 advantages:
a) the white centers normally come in the end and it is easier for me to know, which one was the last
b) I guess that you avoid some new cycles (I'm not sure, but since you need a new cycle after you memoed all white centers, it should be better, to "avoid" them as long as possible)

EDIT: I cover the faces 
front: left thump
left: left index
down: right pinkie finger
right: right thump
back: right index finger
so I have the middle and ring fingers to stabilize the cube. And if a finger isn't in use so far, I put it on a wing.

Try different ways to find out which is the best for you!


----------

